# Sinn des "Umwegs"?



## SebiB90 (22. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

hab mal eine (dumme) Frage. 
Im Source Code des Sun Tutorials finde ich öfters sowas im code:

```
<c:set var="bid" value="${param.Add}"/>

<jsp:setProperty name="bookDB" property="bookId" value="${bid}" />
```
wieso wird so ein umweg gemacht? also wieso macht man nicht sofort so:

```
<jsp:setProperty name="bookDB" property="bookId" value="${param.Add}" />
```
Gibt es einen Sinn, die Variable erst in einer anderen Variable zu speichern?

Mfg
Sebi


----------



## maki (22. Mrz 2008)

Bei einem Tutorial kommt es immer darauf an, was gezeigt werden soll.
Könnte zB. darum gehen, wie man mit JTSL Tags eine neue Variable anlegt und diese dann mit EL nutzt, oder etwas ganz anderes...

Hast du einen Link zum Tutorial Quellcode?


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Mrz 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/
das ist das tutorial. da unter download gibts dann den source zu allen beispielen.
bin grad bei Part II Web Tier - 5 JavaServer Pages Technology.
Source Code befindet sich davon in examples/web/bookstore2.


----------

